# Bhitai Dental & Medical College, Mirpurkhas, Sindh.



## Bilal Ahmed (Sep 8, 2012)

Admissions Open 2012 ? 2013
For First Year BDS
Recognized by PM&DC and affiliated with LUMHS
Last date of submission of application 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] October 2012
Entry Test 105h October 2012
Interview 15[SUP]th[/SUP] October 2012
Phone: 0233-860060, 0233-515071
Cell # 03002305959, 03453642909


----------

